# Randoms



## SarahC

not posted any pics for a while.I spend all of Saturday cleaning and sorting mice,Sunday mornings rabbits.A few pics of some of the many mice I keep but don't bother showing.
Blue,normal coated and satin.Not a variety that shows satin off very well,to dark.








self black








silver greys,I used to show these but no longer do








silver grey tans








chin and fox from the late great Alan Reece


----------



## SarahC

Tris in various colours
orange
















agouti








moch








normal


----------



## SarahC

hairless








pink eyed broken









and my faithful helper Bones who stayed outside all day with chattering teeth.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Ooo Sarah I didn't know u had foxes! How come your not showing them?


----------



## SarahC

I can't concentrate on everything,to many.I have the ones I show and ones for other reasons.To stop them vanishing or just because I like them.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Ah. Do you think you would have any spair next year of them that u would part with? Mine go back to Alan's and the other Sarah.

It's good there people keeping varities from vanishing.

Also can't stop looking at that hairless one, I can't stand looking at hairless mice but can't help but look at it.


----------



## WoodWitch

A wonderful assortment!


----------



## SarahC

Thanks Woodwitch and yes PPVallhunds,I'll sort some for you next year.


----------



## Lyra

Beautiful! :love1 
I especially love the silver greys - I've never seen them in real life and there are not many photos of them, so I'm glad you posted them here  And I certainly wish my black will be one day as dark as yours, they look like blotches of ink!

I have a question about hairless, never had them myself, but a friend is starting breeding them and she wondered about the black pigment on yours - where we live, hairless' are always pink. Is it because they don't originate from show mice and their black pigment is too light, or there could be another reason?


----------



## SarahC

Thanks Lyra.The pigment is because they are hairless pieds.Pink ones will be a pale self ,black or blues will be black skinned all over.


----------



## Cait

Great pictures, including Bones :mrgreen:


----------



## Roseberry

Lovely looking Meeces. The blacks look so black


----------



## PPVallhunds

Thank you so much Sarah!


----------



## SarahC

a few more from today before I'm back at work and lack any time
self chocolate from blacks








a hairless litter comprising of just 2 but luckily a buck and a doe and they are good ones








orange tri,my current favourite mice.Quality malfunction I'm afraid








silver grey tans
a medium top colour








and a dark








silver grey








and just a pretty non variety.


----------



## Cait

As usual, I think I like all of them, especially the hairless and the last one. Always good to see the unusual ones. What variety should it be - sable, tan?


----------



## SarahC

it's a non splashed by product of the orange tri breeding.It's one of those shiny bright eyed types the ooze health and vitality.


----------



## Molly

Get rid of the white feet and the base colour of that last mouse is proper sable, what they _should _be like.


----------



## Cait

Thanks Molly, I know what sables look like - I have a few at the moment  It was the orange splodges in the top colour that were particularly interesting to me, since this isn't a normal occurrance in mice. I was curious as to what the mouse should be genetically to ascertain what has caused this or how it has changed the normal coat pattern. If you look at where the colour stops on the sides of the mouse, it has a very clear demarcation line but one that is much too high to belong to a tan.


----------



## andypandy29us

beautiful mice


----------



## Lyra

Lovely! :love1 
I didn't know that silver grays can have such a nice tan, I'm more in love with them every time I see your photos :lol: 
Are they really the same as pearls, genetically?


----------



## Fraction

SarahC said:


>


This is a really striking mouse. Are you planning to breed from it or just keep it as an oddity or...?


----------



## SarahC

I am going to breed him yes but not for the colour.To me he's everything a mouse should be even at a very young age.Buzzing with health.I think a lot of new breeders tend to get bogged down in genetic codes and forget about the actual animal.Health,fertility and fitness first and then if the desired colour or marking does come along it will be on the right animal .That's my thinking anyway


----------



## SarahC

offspring of the white footed sable with the trade mark face flash mentioned in another thread.


----------



## Velvet_Meece

Very unusual!


----------



## Hunterscliff

Fantastic photos


----------

